# Japanese Mann Les Paul



## Shaveenie (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, just bought a Japanese Mann Les Paul from the '70's or '80's don't know. But it's in good shape, and plays well, and it's serial # is AJ-605V. 
Does anyone know anything about Mann guitars, and what they might be worth ? I paid $ 100 for it, and I like it, that's why I'm curious. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks; Shaveenie.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Mann guitar were made by what we now know as ibanez.Apparently they had so many lawsuits against them they formed ibanez guitars and the name mann was left behind.Thats about all i can contribute.Other than my dad has a nice mann acoustic and it still sounds good.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a Mann Jazzmaster clone bass I bought new in 1978. I believe they were a ghost company, and had their products produced in various factories. The company we know as Ibanez was one of the factories that produced a lot of guitars under different names. Pretty common practice even now.

I just bought a Memphis brand LP copy. It's a LP copy, though it looks like what you would get if you mated a LP with a SG. This was more than likely produced by the Ibanez factory as well. Once it's done up, it will be a nice guitar that will be in the range of a 600 dollar guitar or so, set neck and good mahogany, and nice hardware. If your's is similar, new tuners, plus any hardware replacements you need to add, should be quite similar. 

Don't expect to resale it for much more than what you paid for it though. I expect my total cost will be 250 after I add my hardware, and I don't expect to get anything more than that if I was lucky if I should sell it down the road.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe Mann guitars were made for the Canadian market in the late 70s by Ibanez. I'm taking a wild guess, but I think it might be worth around $300.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I had a Mann double neck back in 78....traded it in on a new Antigua strat which I still have. Always regretted getting rid of it but; it was a metal flake gold.....big metal flake.....like a ski-doo helmet, really ugly.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Fot $100 bucks who cares where it's from if it plays well.

Enjoy your new toy!

History of stuff is fun though.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe Mann guitars were made for the Canadian market in the late 70s by Ibanez. I'm taking a wild guess, but I think it might be worth around $300.


i think your right, we use to sell those when i work in a shop a LONG time ago, and we see those still around a lot in the used market in Quebec


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

For $100, if it was in decent shape--you got a very good deal.

They're not the best, but not the worst.

I'll agree with elindso.

It's tough to find history of a lot of those brand names they put on guitars--often for smaller markets (like Canada.)
Same thing with my Granada guitars.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

There are some questions as to the factories Mann guitars were being sourced from. Some seem to come from FujiGen Gakki(Hoshino) but apparently some are from Matsumoku.
Take the pickups out and look to see if they are stamped with Super 70.
That would put them as Hoshino who own the Ibanez brand.
I had a friend who owned a Mann LP copy from the post lawsuit years. For $100 that's a good value. If you have the Super 70 pickups they're worth more than that alone.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

They used various factories. My bass is korean made, according to the sticker. Got it in 1978


----------



## jayzuz (Oct 16, 2011)

my mann has pearl inlays from the 70s dont know much about it but i rocked it and still do .japan .black with white double trim its so awsome it was bought at a side show at a music festival 1970 or so ill update later


----------



## lefthanded79 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a really old mann that a guy had under his bed for thirty years. It still had some stickers on it and such, the guy played it maybe a dozen times, gave up and it sat under his bed until him and the mrs. retired and moved. Scored for 200, came with orig case, bill of sale and orig picks strings strap and all kinds of other crazy stuff.The pups were super 70's. ok i cant figure out how to post a pic.


----------

